# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Transwheel, conceptual project, Kobi Shikar, Israel

## Airicist

Transwheel

Author - Kobi Shikar

----------


## Airicist

Transwheel robot concept kobi shikar

Published on Jul 20, 2015




> i am kobi shikar and i'am from israel. This is my final project for my studies at Shenkar School of Engineering and Design. Transwheel is an autonomous robotic wheel , and a GPS -driven communication capability that allows it to operate in isolation or as a member of the band Robots .
> The role , carrying out transportation urban environment , around the clock , beginning by mail to large dimension entities , such as containers .This robotic wheel is formed as part of my personal vision about robots in the field of transport in the urban environment .

----------

